# Tiger Grizzle Chicks for Adoption



## treebeard (Oct 2, 2010)

I have 2 grizzle chicks (Rollers) for adoption. It says Tiger in the title, but now I'm not so sure. I originally though I had Homers, but turns out I have Rollers, so I don't know how grizzled they will be. They're about a week old (hatched april 27th) and won't be ready for a few more weeks. Dad is a tiger grizzle and mom is a regular checkered=wing hen. There are some white wing feathers coming in, all the other ones seem black for now maybe more white feathers will appear as they come in. One has a pied colored beak so far (might turn all black) the other has a black beak.

EDIT: If you scroll down a couple of posts, you will see pictures. 

I had an out-of-state friend come and stay on very short notice (emergency) for over a week, and was distracted. By the time I noticed these eggs, the chicks inside were are ready very well developed. 

They will be friendly birds, I spend some time handling and petting them each day. I'll even throw in a bag of their food (Winners Cup, no corn, either 17 or 19%, mixed with millet) and grit mix. Parents love to play with toys, so they'll probably like toys/enrichment too. I'd be happy to provide pictures for anyone interested. 

Just looking to find these babies a good home. I live in the SF Bay Area. Prefer local adoptions since I don't have any experience with shipping birds.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

pics and what breed


----------



## treebeard (Oct 2, 2010)

I'll snap some pics tomorrow then! Just edited the breed (didn't realize I forgot to post), they're Homers. Here's a pic of dad Domino:


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That's a roller, not a homer  But he is gorgeous!


----------



## treebeard (Oct 2, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> That's a roller, not a homer  But he is gorgeous!


Oh wow, thanks! I'll change the breed then to Roller then. I'm not sure if the chicks are going to be tiger grizzles now (editing), but they both have some white feathers on them.


----------



## treebeard (Oct 2, 2010)

Here's the first chick:











Here's the second chick:


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Cute babies. Thanks for sharing. I love to see babies.........


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

We all love the babies! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

There Rollers Alright So No Shipping Right Or Can I Put A Hold On Um Or Something Please I Want Em Plz


----------



## treebeard (Oct 2, 2010)

tipllers rule said:


> There Rollers Alright So No Shipping Right Or Can I Put A Hold On Um Or Something Please I Want Em Plz



I'd be willing to ship them when they are old enough. I've shipped other animals before (I'm certified by fed ex to ship snakes and other reptiles), just never birds. As long as you pay for a shipping box and shipping fees (and some one can help me/ guide me through the process), and the weather is permitting, I can do it. Do people usually ship birds that far (from CA to Michigan, or even the east coast)? I've shipped reptiles to the east coast, but never birds.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

I am in Georgia and have shipped everywhere in the US. Always ship on a Monday, just in case. You do not want the birds stuck somewhere over the weekend. Come June it will be too hot to ship so wait until September.


----------



## treebeard (Oct 2, 2010)

Big T said:


> I am in Georgia and have shipped everywhere in the US. Always ship on a Monday, just in case. You do not want the birds stuck somewhere over the weekend. Come June it will be too hot to ship so wait until September.


Thanks for the advice!


----------

